# Interlocking pavers & stair leading to house



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

It looks to me like he tried to jackhammer out and found it was a bust your but job. I would take that mess out and start from scratch. Be carefull around the foundation conection. Move to a hand held air chiesel for that.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

ok I'm totally confused what I should do. The house will be a rental but I mean it's not a bad thing to invest in it. The concrete for the stair is poured a good 6inches lower than the dirt, destroying this thing will not be an easy task. Another issue is that the height is too tall and will require a second step. I'm debating pouring some concrete over it and putting a 2nd square step infront of it or digging it out and building it with pavers. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I honestly don't know if you could poor over it. Its to bad you don't know someone who had either a bobcat or tractor that has the jackhammer attachment on it. It would take 5 minutes to knock it out with that. Big airhammer probably 4 hours. Because you will need to take some breaks.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

another option is you can use those retain wall system blocks to enclosed the concrete... you need to build a larger platform to cover it up though... will some rocks and blocks... plus surface pavers... probably a few hundred dollars materials plus labour....


----------



## Bigbobdallas (Jul 5, 2007)

*Concrete*

Why couldn't he go and extend the area about a foot on all sides and then maybe drill some holes into it and put rebar and wire mesh.:thumbup:


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

sledge hammer + digging bar and a lot of brute force, 75% of the stair is gone. I am getting closer and closer to the foundation though and its getting almost impossible to get the concrete to break because its thicker and solid under it.


----------

